# Morimoto Photo's



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Recently several ChefTalkers met in Philadelphia and ate at the Iron Chef Morimoto's restaurant ("Morimoto"). Here are the long awaited pictures of the event.

http://www.cheftalk.com/morimoto/

If you would like to read an outstanding review of the restaurant and the event check out this thread:

Morimoto Review by Jim Berman


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Man, I am jealous!!!! Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shazzam! Now I'm really, really jealous. It looks like a real etherial experinence.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

outstanding! thank you for thinking of us!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wow, the pictures were worth waiting for! If I hadn't been there, I'd be wishing I had. Thanks for taking all those pics, Colleen. The food shots came out great, even with the ever-changing lighting.


----------



## coll sahlas (Oct 15, 2001)

Thanks Michelle! Too bad we couldn't get a better shot of Moritmoto himself. He was so busy moving around that it made it difficult. It was a fun night to remember.


----------

